
What programming language should I learn first? - Stamy
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/what-programming-language-should-i-learn-first-ʇdıɹɔsɐʌɐɾ-ɹǝʍsuɐ-19a33b0a467d
======
basicplus2
D is missing from the little picture

